# Schiit SYS Passive Preamp



## Barry S

Schiit SYS Passive Preamp  $49
  
 http://schiit.com/products/sys-passive-preamp
  

  
  
 Some sneaky Schiit that just flew in under the radar.


----------



## Radio_head

Will it sound better than the Vali with my HE-400's?


----------



## musicinmymind

Looks good, but it does not have balanced in & out
  
 this one has
  
 http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/accessories/products/control-freak


----------



## Barry S

radio_head said:


> Will it sound better than the Vali with my HE-400's?


 

 It won't sound like anything with your HE-400s--it's a passive preamp, not an amp. I'm planning on using it to control sources without volume controls that feed my active monitors.


----------



## Radio_head

barry s said:


> It won't sound like anything with your HE-400s--it's a passive preamp, not an amp. I'm planning on using it to control sources without volume controls that feed my active monitors.


 
 OK, perhaps it doesn't have enough power for the HE-400.  Will it sound better than the Magni with my De La Soul Ludacris Crocodile Tear Quincy the Iguana headphones?  They are easier to drive.


----------



## cheneric

Hmm..never really considered a preamp. Are preamps essentially to give more control to your output/input and volume control? 
  
 I recently assembled a bottlehead crack and I'm interested in testing out the difference between from my dac to active speakers vs. dac ->crack->active speakers.
  
 This would seem like a good simple device to a/b test. 
  
 This seem can also benefit me by keeping my computer audio to 100% and adjust the active monitor volume from the preamp...


----------



## wes008

radio_head said:


> Will it sound better than the Vali with my HE-400's?


 
 Quote:


radio_head said:


> OK, perhaps it doesn't have enough power for the HE-400.  Will it sound better than the Magni with my De La Soul Ludacris Crocodile Tear Quincy the Iguana headphones?  They are easier to drive.


 
  
 Radio_head perpetually causing head-scratching amongst Head-Fi members


----------



## worminater

What would this have over a 1usd cable splitter?  I would *love* if i could control the level of each input independently..(ps3 on one; pc on the other, dial down PC during game but still hear if i was getting a skype call on the other...)


----------



## worminater

worminater said:


> What would this have over a 1usd cable splitter?  I would *love* if i could control the level of each input independently..(ps3 on one; pc on the other, dial down PC during game but still hear if i was getting a skype call on the other...)


 
 Oooh, scratch that; it's a switch not a mixer.  You hit the button to switch input.  I have a Niles AXP1 i use for this exact use case currently.  Whenever I get around to setting up speakers again I'll likely pick this up as a switch as it matches my stack. 
  
 (PS3||MBA||MBP||Modi||<misc>)->Niles AXP1->Valhalla->hd650
  
 Will turn into
  
 (PS3||MBA||MBP||Modi||<misc>)->Niles AXP1->Schiit SYS ->((Valhalla->hd650) || Speakers).
  
  
 I might swap the Niles to the speaker switch and add a mixer though...


----------



## Barry S

worminater said:


> What would this have over a 1usd cable splitter?  I would *love* if i could control the level of each input independently..(ps3 on one; pc on the other, dial down PC during game but still hear if i was getting a skype call on the other...)


 

 A simple cable splitter has no ability to control level. You could use two SYS units if you wanted independent level control of two sources. Having to adjust two active monitors fed by a DAC or line level source drives me crazy--the SYS will provide a single easy level control.


----------



## elwappo99

Jason hinted at this some time ago. Looks like a great value and a really good unit to have if you switch between active speakers (like those airmotivs) and a headphone amp.


----------



## leesure

I had the privalege of spending a little time with the Sys while doing the photography. It's a nice bit of kit. If you have a computer based system that uses powered speakers and especially would like the ability to jack in a 2nd source, it makes sense. 

My favorite shot from the shoot:


----------



## teofilrocks

Please excuse my ignorance, but if this has two inputs and one output, how will it switch between a headphone amp and active monitors? Or is it only for switching multiple sources into a single output device that needs a preamp, and forget adding the headphone amp..


----------



## cel4145

teofilrocks said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but if this has two inputs and one output, how will it switch between a headphone amp and active monitors? Or is it only for switching multiple sources into a single output device that needs a preamp, and forget adding the headphone amp..




I don't know how the potentiometer complicates things, but normally with passive switches like this you can reverse the inputs and outputs so that you have two outputs and one input.


----------



## CrownMan

The SYS might be a nice piece to hook between a source and 2 headphone systems for comparison testing or just to support a dual headphone rig where each is optimized for a particular type of music. Not that I have a situation like this of course...
  
 I might have some concern about matching input/output impedances between the SYS and the 2 rigs. Sounds like a good question for Jason.


----------



## fenderf4i

We talked about reversing the inputs/outputs on the main Schiit thread. Jason said they had never tried it that way, so we don't know how it will function as so!


----------



## cel4145

fenderf4i said:


> We talked about reversing the inputs/outputs on the main Schiit thread. Jason said they had never tried it that way, so we don't know how it will function as so!




Then we should wait until he tries it. They are his electronics. One would think that's a question he would want to answer. Personally, I think the reverse setup with one input and two outputs might sell even better. Even if they have to rewire the thing and make two versions of it.


----------



## fenderf4i

cel4145 said:


> Then we should wait until he tries it. They are his electronics. One would think that's a question he would want to answer. Personally, I think the reverse setup with one input and two outputs might sell even better. Even if they have to rewire the thing and make two versions of it.




I ordered one as is, but would definitely be more interested in one with one input and several outputs, even if it doesn't have a volume control on it.


----------



## ab initio

Wow, perfect timing for this piece to arrive... Just what I needed!
  
 Cheers


----------



## Xymordos

Can this be hooked to my power amp, replacing my pre-amp? o.O


----------



## ab initio

xymordos said:


> Can this be hooked to my power amp, replacing my pre-amp? o.O


 

 Yes, it says so in the product description under FAQ tab: http://schiit.com/products/sys-passive-preamp
  
 cheers


----------



## leesure

xymordos said:


> Can this be hooked to my power amp, replacing my pre-amp? o.O


 

 Yes, but understand...there is no pre-*amplification* going on.  It's a passive pass through with a volume control.  It will output only the level that your source supplies.  With most line-levekl sources, that shouldn't matter, but if you have a particularly low level source output, then YMMV.


----------



## cheneric

I would definitely consider this if the 2 inputs 1 output can be reversed.


----------



## Tuco1965

I would have more use with a single input and multi output to replace my RCA y blocks.  I don't need it, but it would look good with the rest of my Schiit.


----------



## cheneric

Schiit, make us a switchbox!
  
 Any word on the reversible? I'm not electronically savy, but I think it would be cool if they had a switch that would make it 2 output 1 input and vice versa.


----------



## leesure

I know people are clamouring for a one-in-two-out scenario, but I love the Sys as designed. One input for my DAC and one for the phono preamp both outputting to the headphone amp. One for Analog, one for digital.


----------



## fenderf4i

leesure said:


> I know people are clamouring for a one-in-two-out scenario, but I love the Sys as designed. One input for my DAC and one for the phono preamp both outputting to the headphone amp. One for Analog, one for digital.


 
  
  
 I agree, the SYS is great, and I have one on the way. I would just love to have a switchbox to sit underneath it, as well.


----------



## AladdinSane

It seems a more likely scenario is a single DAC outputting to a headphone amp and powered monitors (or another amp) meaning one in and two outs so not ideal. In real world I would use my best DAC to the headphone amp and to my powered monitors as they get about 50/50 use. My monitors can take other inputs from the DAC but of course that bypasses the SYS and doesn't take advantage of the "pre-amp" functionality. That said I did order one to run two DACs to a single headphone amp but that was a $50 indulgence and not really necessary.


----------



## cheneric

aladdinsane said:


> It seems a more likely scenario is a single DAC outputting to a headphone amp and powered monitors (or another amp) meaning one in and two outs so not ideal. In real world I would use my best DAC to the headphone amp and to my powered monitors as they get about 50/50 use. My monitors can take other inputs from the DAC but of course that bypasses the SYS and doesn't take advantage of the "pre-amp" functionality. That said I did order one to run two DACs to a single headphone amp but that was a $50 indulgence and not really necessary.


 
  
 So it's not reversible?


----------



## AladdinSane

Not so far.


----------



## SymphonicTXN7

I think 1 input and 2 outputs would work best for me as well. Manually going into the settings on my MBPro and switching between my Schiit Stack and my Bose speakers is a pain.


----------



## emmett333

its a pre amp you still need a headphone amp ex im planing on a stack with sys and vali 


radio_head said:


> Will it sound better than the Vali with my HE-400's?


 
 its a pre amp you still need a headphone amp ex: im planing on a stack with sys and vali. so it would make the vali perform better thus making the headphones perform better


----------



## Radio_head

emmett333 said:


> its a pre amp you still need a headphone amp ex im planing on a stack with sys and vali
> its a pre amp you still need a headphone amp ex: im planing on a stack with sys and vali. so it would make the vali perform better thus making the headphones perform better


 
 Will it drive my earbuds as well or is it too powerful?  Should I look for a weaker amp like a fiio for them?


----------



## emmett333

radio_head said:


> Will it drive my earbuds as well or is it too powerful?  Should I look for a weaker amp like a fiio for them?


 
 schiit sys in a nut shell Sys is a simple, 2-input passive preamp. No electronics. No power. No distortion. Just a 2-way switch and a potentiometer. 
 what is a potentiometer you say this can tell ya  http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-potentiometer.htm http://schiit.com/public/upload/general/imagecache_thumbnail_product_gallery_large/sys_board.jpg basicly the sys preamp prepares the signal to be amped properly


----------



## musicinmymind

emmett333 said:


> radio_head said:
> 
> 
> > Will it drive my earbuds as well or is it too powerful?  Should I look for a weaker amp like a fiio for them?
> ...


 
  
 as this is analog preamp it does not alter the single at all, it gives you an vol control........that's all.........it does not even has an headphone out or speaker out. If you do not need an 2-way switch then emotiva control freak is also an good option, I am using it between PWD 2 and UPA 200 power amp which does not have an Vol control.
  
 http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/accessories/products/control-freak


----------



## Stillhart

Is it confirmed that the SYS doesn't work in both directions?  Or has nobody actually tested it yet?  I'm another that would like to use it backwards (one in, two out).


----------



## SymphonicTXN7

This is what I have in mind. Though, please correct me if this is what the Schiit SYS is supposed to do.
  
  
                                                                                           ----------->Lyr------>Heaphones
 MBP----->Bifrost----->SYS (What I want it to be able to do)-
                                                                                           ------------> External Computer Speakers


----------



## Barry S

symphonictxn7 said:


> This is what I have in mind. Though, please correct me if this is what the Schiit SYS is supposed to do.
> 
> 
> ----------->Lyr------>Heaphones
> ...


 

 Yes, that setup makes sense as long as you're using powered monitors.


----------



## SymphonicTXN7

They are powered.


----------



## Stillhart

symphonictxn7 said:


> This is what I have in mind. Though, please correct me if this is what the Schiit SYS is supposed to do.
> 
> 
> ----------->Lyr------>Heaphones
> ...


 

 The SYS is designed with two INPUTS and one OUTPUT.  Until someone confirms that it can be used backwards, I wouldn't expect that the setup above will work.  FYI, this is basically what I want to do with it.  Waiting to hear if it's possible.  Maybe I'll email the Schiit guys about their return policy...


----------



## fenderf4i

I'll try and test it backwards this coming week


----------



## Stillhart

fenderf4i said:


> I'll try and test it backwards this coming week


 
  
 I went ahead and ordered one, while I was ordering the new Modi optical.  I'll see for myself and post results here as well.


----------



## fenderf4i

I just ordered an optical Modi as well. Fantastic!


----------



## Stillhart

http://www.head-fi.org/t/715525/avant-le-schiitstorm-a-couple-of-small-announcements/15#post_10480938
  
 Jason from Schiit confirmed that the SYS works backwards, but only with the volume all the way up.


----------



## SymphonicTXN7

Received the SYS and hooked it up backwards for what I wanted. Works great! Thanks, Jason!


----------



## g-michael-11

I'm thinking about picking this up. I read that you need short cables for this to be effective. That's fine for my phono preamp and headphone amp.. but do you also need short cables to connect to a pair of speakers? At the moment there's about a metres gap between my speakers and phono amp.


----------



## Saoshyant

So to use this as 1 input, 2 output, is it just as simple as putting the input in the singular output, and outputs in the inputs?  Or would it require opening up the Sys and doing a little bit of work to reverse it.


----------



## SymphonicTXN7

No need to open her up. Just turn the volume all the way up.


----------



## ben_r_

Jeez... A $50 A/B switch...


----------



## Paspasero

Anyone have one that they want to sell?


----------



## GoldenboyXD

symphonictxn7 said:


> No need to open her up. Just turn the volume all the way up.


 
 So how can you do this again in reverse? Correct me if I'm wrong...
  
 Just plug the DAC RCA (In) to SYS (Out) and the SYS 2 x (In) will be the new (Out) as long as the volume is all the way up?
  
  
 Is there any alternative brands (cheaper) than SYS with 1 x Input and 2 x Output without the volume knob but just a switch? I really needed one for a cheaper price.


----------



## Kim Kiddo

I just ordered one of these gizmos. Will see how it compares to my CJ preamp. I've always been curious about passive preamps.
  
 Kim


----------



## ben_r_

kim kiddo said:


> I just ordered one of these gizmos. Will see how it compares to my CJ preamp. I've always been curious about passive preamps.
> 
> Kim


 
 Ha, they are just inline attenuators. There is nothing special about them. Just a variable resistor (potentiometer or stepped attenuator, etc) put on the signal path before the amplifier. The term "Passive Pre-Amp" is only one coined by marketing depts to sell you overpriced stuff you dont need or could otherwise build or buy for much less.


----------



## fenderf4i

"In a home audio system, the term 'preamplifier' may sometimes be used to describe equipment which merely switches between different line level sources and applies a volume control, so that no actual amplification may be involved."


----------



## ben_r_

fenderf4i said:


> "In a home audio system, the term 'preamplifier' may sometimes be used to describe equipment which merely switches between different line level sources and applies a volume control, so that no actual amplification may be involved."


 

 Exactly. And in the case of this gear, its schiit you dont need to spend money on.


----------



## fenderf4i

ben_r_ said:


> Exactly. And in the case of this gear, its schiit you dont need to spend money on.





Yes, please tell us what we don't need to spend our money on. 

For those of us that want to add a volume control to our active monitors that don't have readily accessible volume controls, want to have more than one input into those monitors, and want to keep the Schiit styled theme on our desks? *It's a fantastic purchase.*


----------



## ben_r_

fenderf4i said:


> Yes, please tell us what we don't need to spend our money on.
> 
> For those of us that want to add a volume control to our active monitors that don't have readily accessible volume controls, want to have more than one input into those monitors, and want to keep the Schiit styled theme on our desks? *It's a fantastic purchase.*


 

 To each their own. But yes, I guess that would be one of not many uses for a product like this. Which I do find even more odd considering its coming from a company that only makes products for headphones, but eh, perhaps they are intending to expand.


----------



## fenderf4i

ben_r_ said:


> To each their own. But yes, I guess that would be one of not many uses for a product like this. Which I do find even more odd considering its coming from a company that only makes products for headphones, but eh, perhaps they are intending to expand.




I swear, nobody ever reads the product page before commenting.

"Huh? Why would you want such a thing? Well, if you've ever wanted to use one of our DACs with powered monitors, Sys puts the volume control right at hand. Same goes for using two sources with one of our headphone amps—use Sys to switch between a DAC and a phono preamp, for example."

Of course they're expanding. They have the Ragnarok speaker amp and a phono preamp coming out. Never mind the fact that their DAC's aren't "headphone only".


----------



## Saoshyant

Shush... Calm down. Or else you're getting a time out


----------



## ben_r_

fenderf4i said:


> I swear, nobody ever reads the product page before commenting.
> 
> "Huh? Why would you want such a thing? Well, if you've ever wanted to use one of our DACs with powered monitors, Sys puts the volume control right at hand. Same goes for using two sources with one of our headphone amps—use Sys to switch between a DAC and a phono preamp, for example."
> 
> Of course they're expanding. They have the Ragnarok speaker amp and a phono preamp coming out. Never mind the fact that their DAC's aren't "headphone only".


 

 Alright alright, calm down, I see YOUR point and side of the discussion. Seriously though, Im not sure how much you know about engineering, but you have to admit, $50 for a potentiometer and a switch in a cheap aluminum (might be plastic Im not sure) hosing is a bit excessive. But I guess if you're one of the few that can use this in their setup, dont mind the price for what youre actually getting and want to have a matching schiit gear fanboy collection, then yep, its right for you!


----------



## fenderf4i

It absolutely is right for me and many other people. Im not sure why people who it isn't right for come into threads like this and tell other people that it's of no use to anyone.

I'm a very happy Schiit fanboy, half of their stuff that I have I don't even use, it sits there and looks pretty! I also forget sometimes that $50 is a lot to poor people.


----------



## ben_r_

fenderf4i said:


> It absolutely is right for me and many other people. Im not sure why people who it isn't right for come into threads like this and tell other people that it's of no use to anyone.
> 
> I'm a very happy Schiit fanboy, half of their stuff that I have I don't even use, it sits there and looks pretty! I also forget sometimes that $50 is a lot to poor people.


 
 I never said it was of no use to anyone. I just said its an overpriced resistor...


----------



## Saoshyant

Drop the conversation. Is starting to come off as way too personal.


----------



## Kim Kiddo

kim kiddo said:


> I just ordered one of these gizmos. Will see how it compares to my CJ preamp. I've always been curious about passive preamps.
> 
> Kim


 
 OK, I've had a chance to try it out. Doesn't fit my needs. Before I send it back, does anyone in the SF Bay area want to buy or swap something for it?
  
 Kim


----------



## Paspasero

kim kiddo said:


> OK, I've had a chance to try it out. Doesn't fit my needs. Before I send it back, does anyone in the SF Bay area want to buy or swap something for it?
> 
> Kim




Damn where were you about 2 weeks ago haha. I'm in that area and would have gladly taken it.


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

Hi there
  
 if it is only a pre amp, with a potentiometer to regulate volume.
 Will it work if you put the out put int he input and vice-versa?
  
 So there is 1 input and 2 outputs?


----------



## AK7579

leotheawesome said:


> Hi there
> 
> if it is only a pre amp, with a potentiometer to regulate volume.
> Will it work if you put the out put int he input and vice-versa?
> ...




It works just fine like this just keep the volume maxed. I currently run it this way.


----------



## LeoTheAwesome

ak7579 said:


> It works just fine like this just keep the volume maxed. I currently run it this way.




Cool!!!! Great news!!!

Btw, what happens if it is not at 100%?


----------



## Puurple

From what I'm reading basically this works as a passive pre amplifier. So could I have the output running to my monitors then for two inputs say an xbox 360 and a cable box. Then I can toggle between inputs and whichever input I'm in would play through my monitors. That's pretty nice and worth the money already. But say I had a DAC would I get any bonus having my Dac output going to this. Or would I be better off having the Dac output just to my powered monitors since the balanced XLR should be better than the RCA's that the SYS uses. 
  
 Would actually be nice to just use it for the xbox and cable box since I don't have a multi input receiver in my room and it sucks un hooking and re hooking wires up especially when you have everything organized.


----------



## jehanzeb

This product is exactly what I was looking for to use as a Passive volume control for my powered Paradigm speakers.Most questions are answered in the 'FAQ' tab of the product page:http://schiit.com/products/sys


----------



## spykez

Just ordered mine!! I've been spending weeks looking for an A/B switch that wasn't going to distort my sound. Found a 20 dollar one but I wasn't positive if it was going to work flawlessly. I just happened to be reading Schiit's silly descriptions cause they crack me up and saw this and was like "...hell doesn't google show this in my searches!!"
  
 I now have the Modi (in warranty replacement currently) and got a Wyrd and SYS coming.


----------



## Amish

I have owned this for quite awhile now. I keep it off to the side 98% of the time un-used but I bought it for A/Bing my amps and dacs. When I need it; it works awesome. I spend more than $49 filling up my tank so something like this is a no brainer. It came in handy at last years LA head-fi meet. I was able to run both the Ember and Polaris through the SYS so people could quickly switch between both amps while listening to one song.


----------



## spykez

You're all smarter than me so answer me this, there is no power to this thing so how exactly is it a pre-amp if it can't amp up a connection?


----------



## teofilrocks

spykez said:


> You're all smarter than me so answer me this, there is no power to this thing so how exactly is it a pre-amp if it can't amp up a connection?



I'll throw my dummy hat into the ring. It's a preamp in that it comes before the amp. But since most people expect a preamp to provide power (active preamp) Schiit identifies the SYS as a passive preamp.


----------



## spykez

BLAM question answered. Thanks ^__^ my Wyrd and SYS will be here tomorrow, it'll be nice not having to constantly disconnect the cables from my phono amp and DAC whenever I want to use either.


----------



## satow

What I would like to do with a stereo single input multiple output switch box or SIMO switch box is this.
  
*Example 1:* - Using it to switch between a headphone amp and a stereo system.
  
 CD player (or whatever line level source) on input
 Headphone amp and headphone on output 1
 Passive preamp and power amp and speakers on output 2
  
*Example 2:*  - Using it for component comparison
  
 CD player (or whatever line level source) on input
 Preamp and amplifier and speakers A on output 1
 Preamp and amplifier and speakers B on output 1
  
 I like the Goldpoint SW4 because you can use *SOMI* or *SIMO*, and is stated on their webpage.  However is is $362 as of the time of this writing and is a bit steep for me.
  
*Trying to find a similar switch I found these:*
  
 http://www.rpelectronics.com/cvs970-3-way-stereo-switch-box.html for $24.95
 and
 ww.nilesaudio.com/product.php?prodID=AXP-1&recordID=Source Switching Systems&categoryID=Switching Systems&catcdID=10&prdcdID=FG00002  for $85 or so.
  
 The last one is the Niles Audio AXP-1.   I read here that lots of people like it and you can also use it in reverse like the Goldpoint SW4


----------



## spykez

satow said:


> What I would like to do with a stereo single input multiple output switch box or SIMO switch box is this.
> 
> *Example 1:* - Using it to switch between a headphone amp and a stereo system.
> 
> ...


 
 MCM also makes a nice one.
  
 3 Inputs 1 output
 http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/50-6170
  
 5 inputs 1 output
 http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/50-6180
  
 You can use the Schiit SYS in reverse too like...1 input and 2 output but I'm not sure what ports do what or how that's exactly accomplished.


----------



## satow

I'm glad there is more out there.   I love the rotary switches more than the lever or button types. Many thanks!


----------



## spykez

If you buy one do post about it on here, I'm very curious if there's an sound degradation on it.


----------



## ben_r_

spykez said:


> You're all smarter than me so answer me this, there is no power to this thing so how exactly is it a pre-amp if it can't amp up a connection?


 

 Ha and thats the marketing behind it! That is why its called a PASSIVE pre-amp. It does nothing but provide an A/B switch and a variable resistor (potentiometer) to reduce "volume" only and it does it in a fancy package. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## spykez

I have it and I like it. The volume knob is great for those with active speakers. The switch doesn't add any static or anything and it's super high quality so it was worth the 50 vs buying a switch from MCM and having it screw something up.


----------



## satow

I just received the Schiit SYS passive preamp.  I haven't hooked it up yet.   I also have a Creek passive preamp.    I actually like the sound of passive preamps.   99% of the time, there is no coloration or softening.  I plug the passive preamp directly into my mono power amps and boy, the sound is great.

 I ordered the MCM 5 way switch box. so I can switch between the above system and a headphone amp.
  
 The source will be my computer.   I'm going to use an optical cable between the output from the computer to a DAC.   Then from the DAC to the switch box.
  
 Not everything is here yet.  So I am patiently awaiting for everything to arrive.


----------



## TsukiNick

Double Post Sorry


----------



## TsukiNick

Quote:


spykez said:


> If you buy one do post about it on here, I'm very curious if there's an sound degradation on it.


 
 I'll check how it works with digital coax.  Nice having a pot on it.  I use it to switch from my Loki/Dragonfly (Loki also has a switch) and my soundcard running through a FiiO D3 DAC (I needed a non galvanic connection from my PC as well as a non amplified Dolby-Headphone solutions.  But a digital coax signal going through it should be a good test to see if it can be bit perfect with full volume.
  
 Edit: Test for digital coaxial output playback.   FiiO X3 Digital Coax 3.5mm Port > 3.5mm to RCA cable (Audioquest Evergreen LOOKS NICE ) left channel > Schiit SYS > FiiO D3 > Schiit Magni.  It gives me a little bit of space to turn at the end while still getting a lock on the digital output so it looks like the pots volume at the end has a bit of a perfect connection it doesn't have to be at full turn completely to get the signal locked.  Seems like a very nice device.

 It's replacing my cheap insignia AV Switch that was just cheaply made and didn't have a volume pot.  I might use the Insignia for some other setup but I really like how Schiit makes their switches with the nice little button.  The only thing I feel is lacking is all the other Schiit Devices have a light, this one lacks the light so it feels slightly out of place, yes I know it would be sorta just extra thing to plug in, but I wish it had the option to have a light for input 1 or input 2 it's sort of hard to tell just by looking at the button and guessing from how far the button is pushed in.


----------



## spykez

Uh? Was that whole post about the Schiit SYS that you're quoting me about? I was talking to Satow to post his impressions on the MCM switch lol. I already have a Schiit sys.


----------



## satow

The MCM switch is very well built, you can use it in reverse and has no sonic signature.   I think it's a good buy.


----------



## spykez

Oh very nice  take some pictures!! Kinda wish I got that instead of my Schiit SYS but whatever, it's money in their pocket which I'm ok with,.


----------



## TinearedOne

I just received my Schiit SYS and a set of Pyst cables and put them into my system.  All I can say is, "Wow!"
  
 If I'd realized how simple it'd be to insert a passive preamp and hear the music open up, I'd have done it sooner.  The price of the SYS was too hard to resist, though, as I paid $83 shipped for it and the cables, which are also quite nice by the way.  Glad to answer questions. 
  
 At the moment:
 1.  Opened up the top end nicely.
 2.  Didn't add anything to the top end, but didn't remove anything either.
 3.  Much more detailed throughout, and on the base side my "unfiltered" components definitely carry a cleaner base line than either of my preamps do.
 4.  No mismatch problems.
  
 I can't recommend it enough if you only need two inputs, which I do:  CD and vinyl.  If you want more details about my setup or anything like that, let me know.


----------



## worminater

satow said:


> What I would like to do with a stereo single input multiple output switch box or SIMO switch box is this.
> 
> *Example 1:* - Using it to switch between a headphone amp and a stereo system.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm a big fan of the the AXP-1; cleaned my desk up significantly without a noticeable drop in SQ.


----------



## Mr Rick

tinearedone said:


> I just received my Schiit SYS and a set of Pyst cables and put them into my system.  All I can say is, "Wow!"
> 
> If I'd realized how simple it'd be to insert a passive preamp and hear the music open up, I'd have done it sooner.  The price of the SYS was too hard to resist, though, as I paid $83 shipped for it and the cables, which are also quite nice by the way.  Glad to answer questions.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not trying to start a war but there is nothing in the SYS to account for what you are hearing. Only a switch , a potentiometer and a printed circuit board. No active components.


----------



## Tuco1965




----------



## TinearedOne

Mr. Rick, you're right.  The point I was trying to make is that the active gear I have filters out quite a bit and that I prefer the sound made by my source components, since the SYS seems to be acting as a straight conduit for the signal.  I wasn't trying to imply that the SYS was affecting the sound - just the opposite, actually.


----------



## satow

Yep, just a pot and a switch.   The weight is good so the preamp doesn't move with the cable weight.   I hooked mine up to my vintage mono McLaren amps from New Zealand, and to my iPhone.   Sounds like nothing, since it is nothing.  Very clean, no personality added.  For the price, I just wished it was bigger.   The volume knob is only a half inch in diameter.


----------



## TinearedOne

It is shockingly small next to my other components - makes me want to buy more - perhaps a marketing strategy.  
  
 Next up for me:  Mani, Modi 2 Uber = easy experiments with upgrading my phono section and creating a central hub for digital music from my Mac and CD player.


----------



## aharitt

I use this cute boy to switch between two inputs: laptop/MF V-DAC or AK120. Output goes to a power amp/bookshelfs. I use MF V-CANS (headphone amp) between AK120 and SYS for HD650. 
  
 Very satisfied with the setup.  As others pointed out, SYS doesn't have any impact on the sound. But it enables me to switch between inputs and control the volume.


----------



## jrflanne

elwappo99 said:


> Jason hinted at this some time ago. Looks like a great value and a really good unit to have if you switch between active speakers (like those airmotivs) and a headphone amp.




Ding! That is what it is for.


----------



## TinearedOne

Update on my SYS.  Liking the transparency.  A comment on the pot...  I definitely have to get it to 8:30 or 9 o'clock to get the balance right, so the comments about the teeny pot not being balanced at the lowest volumes are true for my SYS.  Sharing in case someone who likes to listen at very low volumes is curious; you may find you have to turn it up a little past your volume to get the image centered.


----------



## ben_r_

tinearedone said:


> Update on my SYS.  Liking the transparency.  A comment on the pot...  I definitely have to get it to 8:30 or 9 o'clock to get the balance right, so the comments about the teeny pot not being balanced at the lowest volumes is true for my SYS.  Sharing in case someone who likes to listen at very low volumes is curious; you may find you have to turn it up a little past your volume to get the image centered.


 

 So wait, it has a problem of being unbalanced between the two channels at low volumes?! IT HAS ONE SIMPLE TASK TO DO as its just a potentiometer and a couple switches in a fancy box and it cant even do that function perfectly?! WHY are people buying this thing again?!


----------



## TinearedOne

It balances out around 8:30, so not very much above zero volume.  My listening level is just probably lower than most other people's, so I play with that potentiometer to get it as low as possible with balance.  I can get a reasonably low level, so it hasn't bothered me much.  It does a great job in every other regard, so for me, who isn't handy with a soldering iron, it's $50 well spent.


----------



## ben_r_

tinearedone said:


> It balances out around 8:30, so not very much above zero volume.  My listening level is just probably lower than most other people's, so I play with that potentiometer to get it as low as possible with balance.  I can get a reasonably low level, so it hasn't bothered me much.  It does a great job in every other regard, so for me, who isn't handy with a soldering iron, it's $50 well spent.


 

 I hear ya, and while Ill agree 8:30 is pretty low usually depending on the source, I would still find it very frustrating that some box with such a simple function and slightly overpriced price tag couldnt do what it needs to do absolutely perfectly. But maybe thats just me.


----------



## srisaikat

ben_r_ said:


> I hear ya, and while Ill agree 8:30 is pretty low usually depending on the source, I would still find it very frustrating that some box with such a simple function and slightly overpriced price tag couldnt do what it needs to do absolutely perfectly. But maybe thats just me.


 
 Come on! Is it really overpriced for such finish and package? Visit this link - http://www.tortugaaudio.com/product/ldrx-passive-preamp/ See the price tag, tell me what is your impression now? Also please search ebay for passive preamp, see the prices. Apparently the price of Sys seems to be reasonable enough compared to most.


----------



## ben_r_

srisaikat said:


> Come on! Is it really overpriced for such finish and package? Visit this link - http://www.tortugaaudio.com/product/ldrx-passive-preamp/ See the price tag, tell me what is your impression now? Also please search ebay for passive preamp, see the prices. Apparently the price of Sys seems to be reasonable enough compared to most.


 

 Ha, comparing it to silly/stupidly overpriced, snake oil audiophool products doesnt change the fact. Everything is relative. But, if its worth it for you, have at it. I was just saying it should have ZERO issues and perform flawlessly. But thats just for MY money I guess.


----------



## srisaikat

"ZERO issues and perform flawlessly" your expectations are nothing especial, these are quite general terms upon which we buy any kind of product. I also expect Schiit must take care those issues at best possible way within that price bracket. But perfection is an elusive term, it just make us keep trying.


----------



## TinearedOne

All over the place, Jason of Schiit has stated that it's hard to make a teeny tiny potentiometer balance below about 8AM, so I knew what I was getting into.  I don't see how I could make a better, more attractive piece of audio hardware for less than what I paid for the SYS.  I'm happy.  It's very good in every other way.


----------



## TsukiNick

Does it hurt the audio quality in anyway to lower the volume on the Sys and then plug it into the Magni to get more usable volume? (measurably, doesn't have to be heard)
 Since the pots they use aren't very good below 9 o'clock I set my Sys to 3 o'clock so I can have more room to play with the Magni's volume.  It's quite bad using the magni with DACs with higher than the Modi's 1.5vrms output.  Using the Dragonfly 1.2 and it's output is quite hefty.


----------



## sheldaze

Nope, that is definitely one of the intended purposes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 As long as you don't lose digital information, you're set!


----------



## defbear

Just to chime in, I found the Sys reasonably priced. I use mine with a Schiit Lyr2 headphone amp. One input is for a Bifrost Uber. The other side is for a line input cable to run my Pono Player direct to the amp. I found no change in sound adding the Sys to my small system.


----------



## rmsanger

I found the Sys to be a great complement for my vinyl and digital rigs. 
  
 I have the following setup:
  
 iPod classic 160 gig -> Pure i20 -> Bifrost -> Sys -> Lyr 1
 Thorens TD 125 mkII -> Mani -> Sys -> Lyr 1
  
 The sys makes a great way to flip between sources and is nice to A->B listen between loss-less digital and vinyl sources.


----------



## Amish

I too own the sys. I use it mainly to run two amps off my pagoda.
 Cheap, small, well built. Can't complain.


----------



## Shaffer

I truly wish for Schiit to make a Sys2: one input - two if they feel it would sell better - and 4-5 outputs.


----------



## Noldir

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with thisthis http://www.smproaudio.com/index.php/en/products/monitor-controllers/m-patch-2

Seems like it might fill the gap of multiple in, multiple out


----------



## Chu

I ran into the Schiit SYS trying to solve the opposite problem -- 1 output (integrated digital DAC/AMP) to 2 output devices (speakers, a highly colored tube amp that I only very occasionally use).  Schiit in their FAQ states . . .
  


> *Hey, can you use this in reverse to switch 1 input to two outputs?*
> Yes, with the volume all the way up. But why not just use RCA Y-cables or splitters, like these?


 
  
 The link is to a $0.56 Y-spliiter on monoprice.  So the question is . . . is there actually a reason not to use a Y splitter?


----------



## sheldaze

chu said:


> I ran into the Schiit SYS trying to solve the opposite problem -- 1 output (integrated digital DAC/AMP) to 2 output devices (speakers, a highly colored tube amp that I only very occasionally use).  Schiit in their FAQ states . . .
> 
> 
> The link is to a $0.56 Y-spliiter on monoprice.  So the question is . . . is there actually a reason not to use a Y splitter?


 
 Some people say the Y-splitter is inaudible. Others disagree. My recommendation is is to try the splitter first, because it is cheap. If it doesn't work, you always have the Sys as a backup purchase option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I would only recommend you try the Sys first _only_ if there is a time constraint, such that you cannot try the Y-splitter first, ordering the Sys later if the first option fails.


----------



## defbear

I used a Y splitter so my Lyr2 could be attached to both a bi frost dac or a Pono Player. It turned out, I had to have the bi frost on even to listen to the Pono. Without the bi frost on the Lyr2 gave like 1/4 power. Since it it a Y, both sources are always active. The Sys solved the problem as only one,source is available at a time.


----------



## pwoznic

Hey guys, dumb question for you about this SYS passive preamp from a noob. I just ordered a Maverick Audio D1 Tubemagic Plus. I mostly bought it for use with active monitors (Airmotiv 5s) since I don't expect much headphone time until late at night.
  
 However, the headphone does not mute the speakers. So, I am thinking of using a second power strip to just plug in my speakers...but could I just hook up this SYS to control the volume to my speakers? For example D1 DAC output -> SYS input/SYS output -> active monitors? I'm assuming if it works I shouldn't get any noticeable loss of quality.

 Edit: I'm also looking at something like the Emotiva control freak.


----------



## sheldaze

Definitely! That's what the SYS is for. Just connect your DAC to RCA input 1 and out to your powered monitors. Keeping the SYS on a single channel is not a problem. If you later decide to use it to switch between speakers and say a headphone amplifier, you're good to go. Oh, and the only dumb question is the one that isn't asked


----------



## pwoznic

sheldaze said:


> Definitely! That's what the SYS is for. Just connect your DAC to RCA input 1 and out to your powered monitors. Keeping the SYS on a single channel is not a problem. If you later decide to use it to switch between speakers and say a headphone amplifier, you're good to go. Oh, and the only dumb question is the one that isn't asked


 

 Good to know, thanks! I'm still debating the SYS or Control Freak but I have a feeling I'm going to buy lots of Schiit in the future.


----------



## sheldaze

pwoznic said:


> Good to know, thanks! I'm still debating the SYS or Control Freak but I have a feeling I'm going to buy lots of Schiit in the future.


 

 Yeah - having other Schiit would make for a nice look. Unfortunately my Schiit is the off-color "black" style. But if you have a stack of same color Schiit, it certainly looks good!
  
 The reason I like the Sys is I will sometimes use it in reverse. Such as at a recent headphone meet, I plugged in two DAC and used the output for the input. You can do this as long as you set the volume to max. But, I like to do odd things like that. Having the two inputs helps me cope


----------



## The Lamonster

Would passing through the Sys in reverse degrade the sound quality in any way as long as the volume was turned all the way up?


----------



## sheldaze

the lamonster said:


> Would passing through the Sys in reverse degrade the sound quality in any way as long as the volume was turned all the way up?


 
 Nope


----------



## face2k

Hello~
 Can I connect it like this?
 Modi > Sys > Power Amp > Speakers
 or do I have to buy a preamp to use the modi with my power amp like an Asgard 2?


----------



## sheldaze

face2k said:


> Hello~
> Can I connect it like this?
> *Modi > Sys > Power Amp > Speakers*
> or do I have to buy a preamp to use the modi with my power amp like an Asgard 2?


 
 Yes! Exactly as you have above!
  
 Basically anywhere you have RCA connections, you can passively adjust the end volume via the Sys. It's a great little box, which does not alter the sound signature, only the volume


----------



## aharitt

face2k said:


> Hello~
> Can I connect it like this?
> Modi > Sys > Power Amp > Speakers
> or do I have to buy a preamp to use the modi with my power amp like an Asgard 2?


 
 I use Sys in the same way. Mine is a little more complex as you can see below. But basically same idea.


----------



## vcmusik

Hey guys, happy new owner of a Vali 2 here. I heard that I could theoretically use a SYS in reverse if I wanted to use both my Vali 2 and a Magni 2 with a Modi 2 DAC and switch amps depending on my preference. My question is, how exactly would they all connect "in reverse" with the SYS?


----------



## Mr Rick

vcmusik said:


> Hey guys, happy new owner of a Vali 2 here. I heard that I could theoretically use a SYS in reverse if I wanted to use both my Vali 2 and a Magni 2 with a Modi 2 DAC and switch amps depending on my preference. My question is, how exactly would they all connect "in reverse" with the SYS?


 
 Plug the Modi into the output of the SYS. Plug the Vali and Magni into the inputs. Done.


----------



## vcmusik

mr rick said:


> Plug the Modi into the output of the SYS. Plug the Vali and Magni into the inputs. Done.


 
 Hmm, I feel quite stupid for asking the question now. I guess I should've realized it was that simple because it's completely passive. Derp.


----------



## Noldir

vcmusik said:


> Hey guys, happy new owner of a Vali 2 here. I heard that I could theoretically use a SYS in reverse if I wanted to use both my Vali 2 and a Magni 2 with a Modi 2 DAC and switch amps depending on my preference. My question is, how exactly would they all connect "in reverse" with the SYS?


 
 One thing to keep in mind is that it wasn't designed for this and you lose the use of the volume knob. For me that volume knob was important (matching was a bit difficult between the amps) so I bought this:
  
 http://www.smproaudio.com/index.php/en/products/monitor-controllers/m-patch-v2
  
 And that one is designed to actually perform the task, so it has more options like switching off one signal to the amp 
  
 And, if you're in Europe it's a lot cheaper as well


----------



## vcmusik

noldir said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that it wasn't designed for this and you lose the use of the volume knob. For me that volume knob was important (matching was a bit difficult between the amps) so I bought this:
> 
> http://www.smproaudio.com/index.php/en/products/monitor-controllers/m-patch-v2
> 
> ...


 
 Ah nice, thanks. That looks to be a bit overkill for my needs though. Just want to be able to switch between Magni and Vali without swapping cables every time. Does the SYS attenuate some of the incoming signal from the Modi?


----------



## Noldir

vcmusik said:


> Ah nice, thanks. That looks to be a bit overkill for my needs though. Just want to be able to switch between Magni and Vali without swapping cables every time. Does the SYS attenuate some of the incoming signal from the Modi?




I believe not because you have to have the volume at max for it to work properly. 

Out of curiosity: why is it overkill? It doesn't have that many functions


----------



## vcmusik

noldir said:


> I believe not because you have to have the volume at max for it to work properly.
> 
> Out of curiosity: why is it overkill? It doesn't have that many functions


 
 Well, true. Probably just too many functions for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 For starters, it has its own headphone amp! Not to mention all those XLR jacks, I don't (yet) own anything that has XLR plugs. Perhaps I'm just trying to justify not spending any more money, outside of a Schiit stack, haha.


----------



## Noldir

vcmusik said:


> Well, true. Probably just too many functions for me.
> 
> For starters, it has its own headphone amp! Not to mention all those XLR jacks, I don't (yet) own anything that has XLR plugs. Perhaps I'm just trying to justify not spending any more money, outside of a Schiit stack, haha.




I forgot about that one, it won't work in passive mode (aka no power plugged in) which is how I have set it up. The headphone amp is more of a gimmick though if you ask me. The rest of the unit doesn't need power as it's completely passive. 

The xlr is a bit odd I agree but that's because this is a professional audio device, I solved that by buying some xlr to rca cables from thomann.de. Studio grade microphone cable for not much money with neutrik connectors, work like a charm! 

And this would replace the SYS preamp as the cheaper option (at least in Europe, can't check other parts of the world) while being more fit for your use case. 

Admittedly, the SYS is prettier of you have the complete stack.


----------



## vcmusik

noldir said:


> I forgot about that one, it won't work in passive mode (aka no power plugged in) which is how I have set it up. The headphone amp is more of a gimmick though if you ask me. The rest of the unit doesn't need power as it's completely passive.
> 
> The xlr is a bit odd I agree but that's because this is a professional audio device, I solved that by buying some xlr to rca cables from thomann.de. Studio grade microphone cable for not much money with neutrik connectors, work like a charm!
> 
> ...


 
 Certainly! It's $225USD here in USA, so it's a little out of my budget, but I might actually have a friend that could benefit from this. 
  
 As for myself, yeah, I'll keep everything in the Schiit family. Haha!


----------



## KewlMunky

Can someone comment more about how using the SYS in reverse removes the volume knob's functionality? I am currently using it in reverse to switch between a logitech computer speaker set and an integrated amp, but will be soon getting a power amp. I was planning on just hooking it up to the SYS and using it as the pre amp, but if it only properly works in reverse with the volume all the way up I may have to find a different solution.


----------



## TinearedOne

Not following you.  I used the SYS as a preamp.  It worked great 2 in 1 out.  Now I use it as a switch with my VALI 2 as the preamp between it and the amplifier.  Does that answer the question?


----------



## KewlMunky

tinearedone said:


> Not following you.  I used the SYS as a preamp.  It worked great 2 in 1 out.  Now I use it as a switch with my VALI 2 as the preamp between it and the amplifier.  Does that answer the question?


 
 I use mine in reverse, with my DAC going to the output and my logitech system and my amplifier hooked up to the outputs. Others previously posted on this page that running it this way makes the volume not work properly unless it's all the way up.


----------



## AladdinSane

If you use it in reverse you need to keep SYS volume at full. That's what I do.


----------



## KewlMunky

aladdinsane said:


> If you use it in reverse you need to keep SYS volume at full. That's what I do.




I understand keeping it at full if I have an integrated amp hooked up to it. But I have a power amp hooked tp it. Some people mentioned earlier that the volume adjustment doesn't work in reverse, so that is why I am asking about it.


----------



## franzdom

Just got one of these to use in reverse, from a DAC (plugged into Output) 
 then Input 1 goes to powered desktop speakers and Input 2 goes to a headphone amp.
  
 The reason I like it is that I can now operate a simple switch instead of having to unplug my headphones when I want to change outputs.
  
 I don't understand Schiit's y-connector suggestion as an alternate to the backwards use I am utilizing.
  
 NOTE: I actually have linear volume control to Input 1 while the volume knob to Input 2 puts out 100% from about 1/8 turn all the way to the top.
  
 I would support a SYS2 with 2 outputs and 1 or more inputs.


----------



## KewlMunky

franzdom said:


> Just got one of these to use in reverse, from a DAC (plugged into Output)
> then Input 1 goes to powered desktop speakers and Input 2 goes to a headphone amp.
> 
> The reason I like it is that I can now operate a simple switch instead of having to unplug my headphones when I want to change outputs.
> ...


 
 I use mine for similar use as well, though now I use a powered amp for my headphones.
  
 Something interesting I noticed on my brother's setup. He has a Magni 2 Uber and Modi 2 Uber with a SYS in reverse to switch between Emotiva 5S powered monitors and the Magni 2 Uber (not sure why, as the Magni 2 Uber has a pre amp stage that is reactive to headphones being plugged in). What I noticed is that after a certain point, maybe after 10 o'clock on the SYS, the lower frequencies just drop off in volume. Things like kick drum and bass guitar. We switched his Emotiva's to the preamp of the Magni 2 Uber and everything sounded fine at lower volume. I'm going to go over there again soon and try having him run the SYS the normal way with his Emotiva's hooked up to the output and see if it's the same. I'm curious if he just has a defective SYS or if that could be a result of using it in reverse.


----------



## sheldaze

If you are using a SYS in reverse, Schiit has always recommended it be used at full volume. Perhaps you have uncovered the reason?


----------



## franzdom

kewlmunky said:


> I use mine for similar use as well, though now I use a powered amp for my headphones.
> 
> Something interesting I noticed on my brother's setup. He has a Magni 2 Uber and Modi 2 Uber with a SYS in reverse to switch between Emotiva 5S powered monitors and the Magni 2 Uber *(not sure why, as the Magni 2 Uber has a pre amp stage that is reactive to headphones being plugged in)*. What I noticed is that after a certain point, maybe after 10 o'clock on the SYS, the lower frequencies just drop off in volume. Things like kick drum and bass guitar. We switched his Emotiva's to the preamp of the Magni 2 Uber and everything sounded fine at lower volume. I'm going to go over there again soon and try having him run the SYS the normal way with his Emotiva's hooked up to the output and see if it's the same. I'm curious if he just has a defective SYS or if that could be a result of using it in reverse.


 
  
 Probably for the same reason I am using mine the exact same way, so I don't have to unplug my headphones to switch outputs to the speakers. And for that matter so that the speakers don't come on if I just want to change from one pr of HP to another.


----------



## Amish

I replaced my SYS, (Though I still use it elsewhere) with a Beresford TC-7240 for more options. I always used the SYS in reverse but as I added amps to my table I needed the ability to switch between more. The Beresford is passive as well and works perfectly well compared to the SYS.


----------



## KewlMunky

sheldaze said:


> If you are using a SYS in reverse, Schiit has always recommended it be used at full volume. Perhaps you have uncovered the reason?


 
 That's what I'm thinking. I thought they just recommended it be full volume as they expected users to have an integrated amp after it, so no reason to mess with two volumes. I'm going to try this out with mine and see if I get similar results. I'd be upset if it's actually part of using it backwards. Not that I listen very low volume, but it may have other effects at different frequencies across the volume range.
  


franzdom said:


> Probably for the same reason I am using mine the exact same way, so I don't have to unplug my headphones to switch outputs to the speakers. And for that matter so that the speakers don't come on if I just want to change from one pr of HP to another.


 
 Makes sense.
  


amish said:


> I replaced my SYS, (Though I still use it elsewhere) with a Beresford TC-7240 for more options. I always used the SYS in reverse but as I added amps to my table I needed the ability to switch between more. The Beresford is passive as well and works perfectly well compared to the SYS.


 
 Excellent. I was trying to find a unit that actually does what I'm using my SYS for that also has a volume adjuster. What's with the ground on it?
  
 Also, know of any others that may be cheaper? I really just need one input and two outputs with a volume adjuster. If I can avoid paying more for things I don't need/want I'd prefer to.


----------



## Amish

kewlmunky said:


> That's what I'm thinking. I thought they just recommended it be full volume as they expected users to have an integrated amp after it, so no reason to mess with two volumes. I'm going to try this out with mine and see if I get similar results. I'd be upset if it's actually part of using it backwards. Not that I listen very low volume, but it may have other effects at different frequencies across the volume range.
> 
> Makes sense.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The Beresford does not have a volume dial. The ground is not needed but there if you want to ground it. Mine is grounded to a power conditioner. I thought the Beresford to be a fair price as is. I'm sure there are loads of passive switches to be found on ebay and amazon for sure.


----------



## KewlMunky

amish said:


> The Beresford does not have a volume dial. The ground is not needed but there if you want to ground it. Mine is grounded to a power conditioner. I thought the Beresford to be a fair price as is. I'm sure there are loads of passive switches to be found on ebay and amazon for sure.


 
 Ah, my mistake.
  
 There are lots of other passive switches that do two in and two out, without volume knobs. One thing I could do is go DAC -> SYS -> Switch -> headphones/speakers. That way I would be using my SYS the intended direction, but it seems silly to have that as the chain. I find it rather odd that a switchable output preamp isn't very common.


----------



## gus6464

So is using the SYS in reverse as simple as plugging the amps in the inputs and the dac on the output?


----------



## franzdom

Yes if you consider keeping the gain knob at full as trivial.


----------



## KewlMunky

gus6464 said:


> So is using the SYS in reverse as simple as plugging the amps in the inputs and the dac on the output?


 
 And keeping the volume knob maxed out to ensure proper sound.
  
 My brother emailed schiit and they reported that the drop in bass output at lower levels was in fact due to it being used backwards.


----------



## gus6464

Kind of weird why a reverse passive preamp in this hobby isn't a normal thing. Tons of people that use headphones also have speakers they use from time to time as well.


----------



## KewlMunky

gus6464 said:


> Kind of weird why a reverse passive preamp in this hobby isn't a normal thing. Tons of people that use headphones also have speakers they use from time to time as well.




I can't believe an output selector isn't common, either. However some amps, such as the magni 2 uber, have a preamp out that shuts off when headphones are plugged in. So I think most people who switch between speakers and headphones do it that way.


----------



## franzdom

I got so tired of plugging and unplugging, the reverse SYS is a more favorable alternative for me.


----------



## Axiomatik

Just ordered a sys! I'll have so many pieces of schiit!
  
  
 EDIT: could somebody please post a picture of their wiring, preferable with a modi and magni? I understand what cable path i need, but would like to estimate what cable lengths I should get.


----------



## Amish

axiomatik said:


> Just ordered a sys! I'll have so many pieces of schiit!
> 
> 
> EDIT: could somebody please post a picture of their wiring, preferable with a modi and magni? I understand what cable path i need, but would like to estimate what cable lengths I should get.


 

 How would we know what cable lengths you need? I don't see the point of this question at all. Enjoy your Sys though.


----------



## Noldir

axiomatik said:


> Just ordered a sys! I'll have so many pieces of schiit!
> 
> 
> EDIT: could somebody please post a picture of their wiring, preferable with a modi and magni? I understand what cable path i need, but would like to estimate what cable lengths I should get.




As short as you can make it, with no active components it'll basically be one long cable with attenuation

Some reading :
http://www.empiricalaudio.com/computer-audio/audio-faqs/short-versus-long-cables

Blue jeans interconnects are at 12.2 pf/ft so might want to look into those of you need long lengths (and cheap cables)


----------



## Axiomatik

noldir said:


> As short as you can make it, with no active components it'll basically be one long cable with attenuation
> 
> Some reading :
> http://www.empiricalaudio.com/computer-audio/audio-faqs/short-versus-long-cables
> ...


 
 I ended up getting another set PSYT cables.


----------



## theblueprint

Perhaps @Jason Stoddard or someone with a similar setup can chime in.
  
 I'm currently using a SYS to select between two sources (DAC and a Phono) and as a passive preamp into a power amp for speakers. I want to have those two sources feed into a headphone amp in addition to the power amp, so is it wise to use a RCA splitter for the SYS outputs?
  
 I was thinking of using these: https://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-adapter-male-female-assembly/dp/B0009MFRW0
  
 Of course, I wouldn't have both the power amp and headphone amp on at the same time, but would having the SYS's output signal split between the two have any negative effect on fidelity? Thanks for any help.


----------



## franzdom

I use 2 SYS's, Phono & DAC (Mani & Yggy) sent into one, output to another SYS (backwards, into it's output) they out to HP amp (Lyr 2) & active speakers).
  
 I think your idea is sound but I may opt for y-cables like these https://amzn.com/B0093WCP7W


----------



## theblueprint

franzdom said:


> I use 2 SYS's, Phono & DAC (Mani & Yggy) sent into one, output to another SYS (backwards, into it's output) they out to HP amp (Lyr 2) & active speakers).
> 
> I think your idea is sound but I may opt for y-cables like these[COLOR=111111] https://amzn.com/B0093WCP7W[/COLOR]




Nice! Grabbing a second SYS is definitely an option. Any reason why the Y cables are better?


----------



## franzdom

The Y cables are possibly less good sound wise but I think they would be a lot easier to route.


----------



## theblueprint

Good point. I'll definitely take those into consideration!


----------



## nedifer

I picked up a SYS to control volume from a 1st generation Berkeley Audio DAC into an Adcom GFA-555 (to better balance out the output of our two speaker systems (kitchen/living room).
  
 I have to say I am very impressed with it.  It doesn't (to my ears) color or degrade the signal in any way.
  
 The only disadvantages in my use case are:
  

It's so small and light that it is hard to position conveniently with the stiff interconnects I use
The knob is small
  
 Both minor quibbles.  I'm extremely pleased with the purchase.
  
 --Ned


----------



## AviP

So I've been using my SYS as a volume control for my Vali 2 because when I use my TH-X00's I basically have no room to play with the volume (it maxes out at about 9:00 and the channel imbalance starts when it's louder than i like to listen in some situations) and in that capacity it's been great.

Yesterday I decided to try it as a reverse switch (1 in, 2 outs). Per Jason Stoddard's instructions, I turned the volume on SYS all the way up and it worked great, but then I noticed that the outputs weren't completely isolated from each other, what I mean is that when I had music playing out of the first output, I could hear the music coming out of the second output if I turned it's (Magni 2 on low gain) volume up enough.
Is my SYS defective? Do they all do this? I guess this means that it's not ideal as a reverse switch.
If you're wondering, the input was from a ModiMB, the first output was to a Vali 2 and the second output was to a Magni 2.

Side note: When I used it with 2 inputs and 1 output I couldn't detect any leakage from the non-selected input.


----------



## aamefford

I just picked up a used Sys.  I wasn't sure how I was going to use it, just that there have been several times that I wanted one over the last couple of years for different things at different times.
  
 I have ended up using it as an attenuation pad for my Cavalli Liquid Crimson, as the Cavalli just has too much gain for my headphones, limiting the volume travel to 7 - 8:30 or so.
  
 I set the Sys at somewhere between 12:00 and 1:30 or so, and then have ample volume travel on the amp's volume knob.  It seems to be pretty transparent as far as any effect on the sound.  If anything, it all sounds better, as I am able to get into the meat of the Cavalli's volume pot.


----------



## Jacobh

I just picked up a B-stock SYS to provide attenuation between a cd-player with the line out directly plugged into my headphone amplifier.  Comfortable listening was just on the border of channel balance (the first 30 minutes of 10 hours of travel), and the SYS definitely solves the problem.  I haven't noticed any differences in sound quality and as an added bonus I get a second input to my amplifier where I can easily plug in my phone or other portable device if I want.  
  
 Not much to say in terms of usability.  The volume knob is a little small, but still larger than my amp, and it has a nice resistance.  
  
 I didn't notice any major cosmetic issues outside of the switch not being aligned properly and some possible scratches on the bottom (I wouldn't have given them thought on a new unit).  The unit also doesn't quite sit flat for some reason (one corner must be a little bent at the bottom), so I had to add a little extra rubber underneath one foot to keep it from rocking.  It's lightweight, but doesn't stays put with the rubber feet.  I don't know if these were B-stock issues or just general manufacturing tolerance issues (I wouldn't have thought much of them on a A-stock). 
  
 Overall, I'm happy with this and would recommend it to anyone looking for a volume control and switch. 
  
 I did just notice that JDS seems to have taken a hint from Schiit and introduced their own passive pre-amp at essentially the same price that has two outputs.  Personally, I think the Schiit unit looks a little nicer and matches the rest of my setup.  However, if your setup is black or you want two outputs that's another option.  If all you want is passive attenuation you can also get a "subwoofer" remote volume control for quite a bit less.  However those seem to use a linear taper pot and would look pretty ugly sitting on your desk (probably better if you want to set the attenuation once and hide it away somewhere).


----------



## Angular Mo

Pairing with Mojo and active monitors.


I am considering this SYS to use at home for my Chord Mojo, the colored marble balls for volume are just too annoying.

A jerk salesman at NYC STEREO EXCHANGE admonished me as "making no sense" when I said I was pairing my Mojo with a Gulla 2 amp because I wanted a volume knob when I am home and not traveling.

I just wish they added a Left-Right-balance control when I am feeding it out through my two-channel actice loudspeakers, often referred to as monitors.


----------



## Jacobh

angular mo said:


> Pairing with Mojo and active monitors.
> 
> 
> I am considering this SYS to use at home for my Chord Mojo, the colored marble balls for volume are just too annoying.
> ...




With regards to the Fulla,it is a little weird to use what is probably an inferior amp section instead of the amp on your mojo just for a volume control. You might be better off with a nicer amp without a DAC and just using the mojo as a DAC. If you don't like the volume buttons on the mojo why not just sell it and use the Fulla or a JDS element as both a DAC and amp. 

If you are really in love with your Mojo amp section, then the SYS would theoretically let you use its amp section since it just provides passive attenuation. The SYS doesn't have a headphone out since it's a pre-amp, but I guess you could get a rca male to 3.5mm /6.5mm female connectoion if you wanted a knob instead of buttons. If all you want is a knob though you might be better off with something like the emotive control freak if ergonomics are reall important to you. The SYS knob is functional, but honestly not that great in terms of ergonomics; it's a small knob on a small unit. You could also look at something like the PAC-LC1 which is just a (linear) volume pot inline in RCA cables if you want a really cheap option. It does use a linear taper, so that's the main downside to that option.


----------



## JorgeGVB

Using Sys in reserve turned out to be a great option for me. I have Korg DS-DAC-10R I use for recording LPs.  I was over switching wires around to use the Korg until reading about this device.  Now I use one side to Phono on my receiver and one to AUX for recording.  Works perfect!


----------



## kcollins

Doesn't take much marketing to tell me a simple switch and a pot already loaded in an attractive case and soldered up is a great deal.  About the cost of a family sized pizza (only flour, water, a bit of cheese and a few slices of pepperoni).


----------



## Alcophone

Does anyone else's SYS look like a steam boat from the top?

*Low volume:*




 

*
High volume:*


----------



## Jacobh

Alcophone said:


> Does anyone else's SYS look like a steam boat from the top?



If you mean "is the volume knob crooked", then yes mine is also slightly crooked.  If you're just remarking on how they button/knob look like smoke stacks, then I never thought about it, but it's a good observation.


----------



## Alcophone

Jacobh said:


> If you mean "is the volume knob crooked", then yes mine is also slightly crooked.  If you're just remarking on how they button/knob look like smoke stacks, then I never thought about it, but it's a good observation.


Haha, I'm just commenting on it being crooked. Looks funny, and feels even weirder when changing the volume. Schiit has asked for pictures, but not commented on it further since I sent them. I know it's just $49, but it still bugs me.


----------



## Jacobh

Alcophone said:


> Haha, I'm just commenting on it being crooked. Looks funny, and feels even weirder when changing the volume. Schiit has asked for pictures, but not commented on it further since I sent them. I know it's just $49, but it still bugs me.



Actually mine seems to be slightly crooked in the same direction no matter how the volume is adjusted.  Yours seems like changes the direction, which would maybe imply the knob was put on crooked more than the potentiometer was mounted slightly off center.  Mine has also never really bothered me, so if it feels wobbly or something that might be a little different.

If you think it's weird then send the pictures to Schiit and see what they say.  Some variation in the mounting is normal, but it shouldn't wobble or anything like that.


----------



## Alcophone

Jacobh said:


> Actually mine seems to be slightly crooked in the same direction no matter how the volume is adjusted.  Yours seems like changes the direction, which would maybe imply the knob was put on crooked more than the potentiometer was mounted slightly off center.  Mine has also never really bothered me, so if it feels wobbly or something that might be a little different.
> 
> If you think it's weird then send the pictures to Schiit and see what they say.  Some variation in the mounting is normal, but it shouldn't wobble or anything like that.


Yeah, I opened it to check, and it's mounted on perfectly straight. I think the inner cylinder of the volume knob (which is surrounded by glue) is not parallel to the rest of the knob. Or maybe it broke off and they glued it back together and it didn't come out right.
I sent them an email about it, and didn't hear back, sent them another email, and Nick asked to see pictures, I sent pictures and didn't hear back, I sent the pictures again and didn't hear back, I sent an email asking whether they got the pictures or not, and didn't hear back. Either they are overwhelmed right now because of Magni 3 and Loki, or they don't give a Schiit.


----------



## wilflare

would be great to swap the enclosure of the SYS.. the silver colour is of a different tone compared to the recent Schiit products :/


----------



## Alcophone

wilflare said:


> would be great to swap the enclosure of the SYS.. the silver colour is of a different tone compared to the recent Schiit products :/


I'd happily add one to my inevitable next order (for self install). For, say, $15 bucks or less?


----------



## gvl2016 (Dec 19, 2017)

I want SYS-2 that is also a matrix switch with 2 outputs and has a by-passable volume pot. Back panel: 2 inputs, 2 outputs (4 RCAs total). Front panel: 1-2 output selector button, 1-2 input selector button, volume control bypass button, volume control knob.

Edit: can't count, back panel 8 RCAs total (4 pairs).


----------



## Alcophone

gvl2016 said:


> I want SYS-2 that is also a matrix switch with 2 outputs and has a by-passable volume pot. Back panel: 2 inputs, 2 outputs (4 RCAs total). Front panel: 1-2 output selector button, 1-2 input selector button, volume control bypass button, volume control knob.


Volume control bypass = set volume to max, no?


----------



## gvl2016 (Dec 19, 2017)

Alcophone said:


> Volume control bypass = set volume to max, no?



Close but not the same, the pot remains connected and can affect impedance matching. Not an issue in most cases but being able to completely eliminate the pot from the signal path would be a nice bonus.


----------



## Alcophone

gvl2016 said:


> Close but not the same, the pot remains connected and can affect impedance matching. Not an issue in most cases but being able to completely eliminate the pot from the signal path would be a nice bonus.


I see. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## gvl2016 (Dec 19, 2017)

On second thought, I might just try to mod it myself, there is room for an additional 3.5mm output on the back panel and room for a couple of toggle switches on the front panel and the box is mostly empty.

And on third thought a bypassed volume pot is a disaster waiting to happen. Hmm, scratch that, but I do want 2 switched outputs


----------



## Alcophone

gvl2016 said:


> On second thought, I might just try to mod it myself, there is room for an additional 3.5mm output on the back panel and room for a couple of toggle switches on the front panel and the box is mostly empty.
> 
> And on third thought a bypassed volume pot is a disaster waiting happen. Hmm, scratch that, but I do want 2 switched outputs


Technically you could use a second SYS in reverse to do the output selection, but of course that's an extra box, extra cables, extra money, etc.


----------



## gvl2016 (Dec 19, 2017)

Alcophone said:


> Technically you could use a second SYS in reverse to do the output selection, but of course that's an extra box, extra cables, extra money, etc.



That would connect 2 pots in parallel to the ground - half the resistance. I'd prefer just a 2x2 matrix switch in the same form factor if I were to add a new box, or just an A/B switch but would be nice to have all in one box.

2 switchable outputs one fixed w/no volume pot in the path and one variable, no volume bypass switch, should be safer and satisfy my initial goal. Variable for active speakers/fixed for a headphone amp with its own volume control.


----------



## Alcophone

Maybe two of these (one as input selector, one as output selector)? Not sure because of the listed input/output impedances, but some report it works in reverse. Passive, no volume knob involved.
https://www.amazon.com/Panlong-Swit...BB3Q/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## gvl2016 (Dec 19, 2017)

It can definitely be done, but I don't have room for even one extra box on my desk. I have a plan, should be an easy SYS mod no metal drilling required, I will sacrifice one input and make it into a fixed output as I don't typically use the 2nd input anyway. Need to open it up and see how messy it will be to rewire the switch to instead of switching the inputs it will hard-wire one input to another and disconnect the volume pot at the same time, looking at the PCB picture on Schiit web-site it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## gvl2016

For those who refuse to use Schiit SYS in reverse introducing SOS - Switch Outputs with SYS,

Skill level: basic soldering and screw-driving skills
Tools needed: Philips screwdriver, X-ACTO Knife, soldering iron, solder, flux, single-strand copper wire AWG 28-30
Time required: 1-2 hours

1. Cut the 2 printed conductors connecting the pot with the switch on the top side of the board:



2. Cut the 2 printed conductors on the bottom side of the board connecting Input 1 with the switch. Install jumpers as shown:



3. Finished product:






```
---------------------------------------------------------------------
PUSH BUTTON : FIXED OUTPUT     : VARIABLE OUTPUT
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Out         : Disconnected     : Connected to IN1 via pot (no change)
---------------------------------------------------------------------
In          : Hardwired to IN1 : Disconnected
---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## KewlMunky

gvl2016 said:


> For those who refuse to use Schiit SYS in reverse introducing SOS - Switch Outputs with SYS,



Very interesting. Something like this would be nice to switch between a pair of active monitors and a headphone amp running off the same DAC.

Have you tested sound from the variable output to check for signal degradation?


----------



## gvl2016

KewlMunky said:


> Very interesting. Something like this would be nice to switch between a pair of active monitors and a headphone amp running off the same DAC.
> 
> Have you tested sound from the variable output to check for signal degradation?



That's exactly why I did it, I have a power amp w/no volume driving passive speakers and a headphone amp with volume control. There is no more signal degradation on the variable output than originally as that circuit is technically unchanged.


----------



## Naugrim

I just ordered one of these bad boys.  My system will go Computer - Gumby - Mjolnir 2 (to headphones) - Sys - Vidar - KEFLS50.  I'm using the Sys with no other device - basically it give me the ability to switch off of the channel with the speakers and Vidar on it so that I can listen to headphones only at times.  Does this make sense? Is there a better solution?


----------



## redrich2000

While we're on wish lists... would it be possible to have the Loki and Sys in the same enclosure?


----------



## gvl2016

Naugrim said:


> I just ordered one of these bad boys.  My system will go Computer - Gumby - Mjolnir 2 (to headphones) - Sys - Vidar - KEFLS50.  I'm using the Sys with no other device - basically it give me the ability to switch off of the channel with the speakers and Vidar on it so that I can listen to headphones only at times.  Does this make sense? Is there a better solution?



Did you check if Mjonir already cuts pre-outs when the headphones are connected? If not and you want to keep the Vidar ON, you're adding a passive pre-amp where you don't need one. I'd use something like this instead: https://www.amazon.com/Three-Way-Ta...itch+Box+Metal+Case+With+Non-Skid+Rubber+Feet


----------



## KewlMunky

gvl2016 said:


> Did you check if Mjonir already cuts pre-outs when the headphones are connected? If not and you want to keep the Vidar ON, you're adding a passive pre-amp where you don't need one. I'd use something like this instead: https://www.amazon.com/Three-Way-Tabletop-Control-Switch-Non-Skid/dp/B0056DQSN4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1514925040&sr=8-1&keywords=Three-Way+Audio+/+Video+Tabletop+Control+Switch+Box+Metal+Case+With+Non-Skid+Rubber+Feet



+1

Why the need for the switch at all, though? If the user just wants a headphone output and a pre out to Vidar, Mjolnir cutting the pre out when headphones are plugged in is already providing all the switching they should need.


----------



## gvl2016

KewlMunky said:


> +1
> 
> Why the need for the switch at all, though? If the user just wants a headphone output and a pre out to Vidar, Mjolnir cutting the pre out when headphones are plugged in is already providing all the switching they should need.



Does it actually cut the pre-out? I don't know, I looked at the manual it doesn't specify.


----------



## Naugrim

It doesn’t. Sucks.


----------



## KewlMunky

Well that's no fun. Do you intend to leave Vidar on at all times? I have both my headphone amp and powered monitors connected to my DAC/preamp and just leave the headphone amp off when using the monitors, and leave the monitors off when using my headphones and headphone amp.


----------



## Naugrim

KewlMunky said:


> Well that's no fun. Do you intend to leave Vidar on at all times? I have both my headphone amp and powered monitors connected to my DAC/preamp and just leave the headphone amp off when using the monitors, and leave the monitors off when using my headphones and headphone amp.


I’ll leave the Vidar on all the time because it won’t be in a convenient location to power on/off all the time. I’ll also leave the Gumby in all the time. The headphone amp I’ll turn on and off.


----------



## d3vi0uz

I'd love to have the Sys in reverse *without* having to keep volume all the way up (defeats my intended use of controlling powered monitors...)

Instead, I bought a Mackie Big Knob Passive.  It's a 2x2 with other features (Mute, Mono, Dim) and a source select and monitor select.

Best $69 I spent. https://www.amazon.com/Mackie-BIG-KNOB-PASSIVE-Controller/dp/B01NCUZ32O

However, I wish Schiit made something just like this but with Schiit design so I can stack it with my Magni 3...


----------



## KewlMunky

d3vi0uz said:


> I'd love to have the Sys in reverse *without* having to keep volume all the way up (defeats my intended use of controlling powered monitors...)
> 
> Instead, I bought a Mackie Big Knob Passive.  It's a 2x2 with other features (Mute, Mono, Dim) and a source select and monitor select.
> 
> ...



Wow, that thing looks great. I currently just keep my integrated headphone amp plugged into the RCA outs on my DAC and my monitors plugged into the XLR outs. I then turn on whichever I want to listen to and turn off the other. Using an Emotiva Control Freak to control volume for the monitors. I like the feeling of a big volume knob for monitors. Glad to know someone else is making one, now.


----------



## gvl2016

d3vi0uz said:


> I'd love to have the Sys in reverse *without* having to keep volume all the way up (defeats my intended use of controlling powered monitors...)
> 
> Instead, I bought a Mackie Big Knob Passive.  It's a 2x2 with other features (Mute, Mono, Dim) and a source select and monitor select.
> 
> ...



Earlier I posted about a simple mod one can do to convert the Sys to be a 1->2 output switcher, one fixed output one variable.


----------



## d3vi0uz

gvl2016 said:


> Earlier I posted about a simple mod one can do to convert the Sys to be a 1->2 output switcher, one fixed output one variable.



Yes I saw that.  Thank you for posting it. 

However, I'll probably never do the mod; I don't have the tools and as simple as it seems, I just don't want to take the unnecessary risk of breaking something.

I think Schiit is leaving a good portion of customers on the table by not having the reverse set up.  I mean, they have a USB "de-crappifier" so you would think they could expand their offering to a 2x2. 

As I posted earlier, the Mackie Big Knob Passive is 2x2 *with balanced ins/outs* and with features like Mono, Mute, and source/out selectors all for $69

I'd pay $79, maybe even $99 if Schiit made the same 2x2 (balanced ins/outs, same features) as long as I can add it to the Schiit stack.


----------



## gvl2016

Understood. There is also the OL switcher from JDS Labs, just to add it to the mix.


----------



## ledzep

gvl2016 said:


> For those who refuse to use Schiit SYS in reverse introducing SOS - Switch Outputs with SYS,
> 
> Skill level: basic soldering and screw-driving skills
> Tools needed: Philips screwdriver, X-ACTO Knife, soldering iron, solder, flux, single-strand copper wire AWG 28-30
> ...



Not wanting a variable out just want to use it as a one in two out switch box , what's the procedure on that ? Just cut the tracks across the volume pot and link the tracks ?


----------



## gvl2016 (Aug 23, 2018)

The easiest is to fully bypass the pot and use the output as input, and 2 inputs as switchable outputs. Do the same cuts on the top side. Bottom side is different, do not do any cuts/jumpers in my original mod, instead you need to cut the traces between the pot and the output and jump the output over to the middle pins of the switch.




Or you can just turn up the volume to the max and use the SYS in reverse as-is which is what has been suggested before, realistically there should be no sound degradation. I modded mine mainly because I needed one variable output and one fixed.


----------



## ledzep

gvl2016 said:


> The easiest is to fully bypass the pot and use the output as input, and 2 inputs as switchable outputs. Do the same cuts on the top side. Bottom side is different, do not do any cuts/jumpers in my original mod, instead you need to cut the traces between the pot and the output and jump the output over to the middle pins of the switch.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can just turn up the volume to the max and use the SYS in reverse as-is which is what has been suggested before, realistically there should be no sound degradation. I modded mine mainly because I needed one variable output and one fixed.



Thanks, I know most people are just saying use a Y split but after working out cost of making them ( decent cabling and plugs) it worked out an extra £5 to get the SYS and it does look nice in the stack with the rest of the schiit.


----------



## gvl2016

You do need more cables with the SYS though which adds to the cost...


----------



## ledzep

gvl2016 said:


> You do need more cables with the SYS though which adds to the cost...



True but I was going to make up my own short Rca's anyway with this cable ( which is highly recommended )
Sommer SC-SPIRIT LLX "LOW LOSS" Instrument Cable. Low Capacitance.
With some decent gold plated copper mini RCA plugs I've sourced, always make my own after buying mid range to high end cables years ago to find out the general quality was poor, anything from cheap connectors on good cable and flux residue left on the soldered area to just plain bad soldering. After years in the electronic defence industry working to mil spec standards your eyes pick up the most minute details and I'm a bit of an ocd / perfectionist so I want to know my cables are not ruining the set up. " It's ok or good enough" don't cut it with me, kids grown up so I've got to spend my money on something


----------



## ledzep

Busy weekend ahead making up some quality interconnects ! 
Just waiting for the Vali 2 to finalise the stack of Schiit.


----------



## ledzep

Finished and ready to apply 
 
To this 
 
Still need that Vali 2


----------



## riffrafff

ledzep said:


> Still need that Vali 2



Love my Vali 2.


----------



## ledzep

The beauty of making your own interconnects, better quality and exact sizing.


----------



## Noldir

ledzep said:


> The beauty of making your own interconnects, better quality and exact sizing.


More important question, where did you get that platform its all installed in? Also, nice work on the cables!


----------



## ledzep

Noldir said:


> More important question, where did you get that platform its all installed in? Also, nice work on the cables!



Thanks, got the stacks here a UK site.
https://schiit.eu.com/accessories-cables/Schiit Shelf

But if your location is non Europe I'm pretty sure topping do one practically the same.


----------



## Noldir

ledzep said:


> Thanks, got the stacks here a UK site.
> https://schiit.eu.com/accessories-cables/Schiit Shelf
> 
> But if your location is non Europe I'm pretty sure topping do one practically the same.



Thanks!

I saw that one on AliExpress, was wondering because you have a 4 stack. But by the looks of it they're just stackable


----------



## ledzep

They screw into each other decent quality as well and a bit of weight so no wobble and the bottom part have spikes to cut down resonance. I actually bought 2 and put together there is a spare shelf left over for when I want to extend the family more.


----------



## TheAnalogman

I have used this with my Promitheus active tube pre-amp into a Crown amp to drive my Kef speakers. A gem. No issues at all.


----------



## Wes S

Does anyone know, if I can use the Sys in reverse and still use the volume to attenuate my dac signal?  I have my mimby, hooked up to the output, and then my LP amp and Lyr 3 amp, connected to each input.  I have the volume on the Sys all the way up, and can switch between amps, with the push of a botton, however, with my Liquid Platinum amp, I need more control on the volume to get past the channel imbalance, and was hoping I could just turn the SYS volume down to about 3 o clock, with it hooked up in reverse?  Will this work and can I hurt anything doing this?


----------



## Jacobh

Wes S said:


> Does anyone know, if I can use the Sys in reverse and still use the volume to attenuate my dac signal?  I have my mimby, hooked up to the output, and then my LP amp and Lyr 3 amp, connected to each input.  I have the volume on the Sys all the way up, and can switch between amps, with the push of a botton, however, with my Liquid Platinum amp, I need more control on the volume to get past the channel imbalance, and was hoping I could just turn the SYS volume down to about 3 o clock, with it hooked up in reverse?  Will this work and can I hurt anything doing this?



If you want to use the SYS as a reverse switch (1 input, 2 outputs) then the volume pot should be turned all the way up. 

If you don't want to get a different pre-amp with independent source volume controls, then what would probably work best in your case is to get a set of RCA splitters to do the splitting and then use the SYS for volume control only (one output, no switching).


----------



## Wes S

Jacobh said:


> If you want to use the SYS as a reverse switch (1 input, 2 outputs) then the volume pot should be turned all the way up.
> 
> If you don't want to get a different pre-amp with independent source volume controls, then what would probably work best in your case is to get a set of RCA splitters to do the splitting and then use the SYS for volume control only (one output, no switching).


I am not sure that is what i am asking.  Basically can i still use the volume of the Sys to attenuate my dac signal, if the sys is hooked up backwords?  I know how to use it as a switcher, with volume all the way up.


----------



## Jacobh (Mar 7, 2019)

Wes S said:


> I am not sure that is what i am asking.  Basically can i still use the volume of the Sys to attenuate my dac signal, if the sys is hooked up backwords?  I know how to use it as a switcher, with volume all the way up.



If you hook it up backwards then the volume pot needs to be maximum and you can only use it as a switch.  If you want to use it to control volume it needs to be hooked up normal.  You could try:


```
Mimby -> SYS Output -> Sys Input 1 -> LYR
                    -> Sys Input 2 -> Separate Volume attenuation -> Liquid Platinum
```

That would require a second thing for volume attenuation (another SYS or inline volume control).

Alternatively:


```
Mimby -> RCA Splitter ->  LYR
                      -> Normal SYS for volume control ->  Liquid Platinum
```

This will be cheaper since splitters are cheap.  You could also put the RCA splitter on the SYS output if you want to have it control input level for both.


----------



## Wes S

Jacobh said:


> If you hook it up backwards then the volume pot needs to be maximum and you can only use it as a switch.  If you want to use it to control volume it needs to be hooked up normal.  You could try:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks so much for the detailed info!  I was really hoping, i could use it the way i have it set up, in reverse.  Oh well, at the moment i dont really need it, but if i ever get more sensitive headphones, i guess i will have to switch it around.


----------



## Jacobh

Wes S said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed info!  I was really hoping, i could use it the way i have it set up, in reverse.  Oh well, at the moment i dont really need it, but if i ever get more sensitive headphones, i guess i will have to switch it around.



There are passive pre-amps that support output switching with volume control.  JDS Labs makes one and I think there are a lot of generic ones from China on ebay.  

If you want to keep using the SYS and just add attenuation on the input to the Liquid Platinum, then you can get something like this for $10 or less:  https://www.bestbuy.com/site/axxess-2-channel-adjustable-rca-level-controller-black/3399286.p

You can also get fixed level attenuation, but they usually cost more: https://www.parts-express.com/harrison-labs-6-db-rca-line-level-audio-attenuator-pair--266-242


----------



## Wes S (Mar 7, 2019)

Jacobh said:


> There are passive pre-amps that support output switching with volume control.  JDS Labs makes one and I think there are a lot of generic ones from China on ebay.
> 
> If you want to keep using the SYS and just add attenuation on the input to the Liquid Platinum, then you can get something like this for $10 or less:  https://www.bestbuy.com/site/axxess-2-channel-adjustable-rca-level-controller-black/3399286.p
> 
> You can also get fixed level attenuation, but they usually cost more: https://www.parts-express.com/harrison-labs-6-db-rca-line-level-audio-attenuator-pair--266-242


Cool options!  Thanks for the info!  Those harrison labs look perfect.  I am thinking about getting the 12db ones.

edit - I just bought the Harrison Labs 12db line level attenuator pair, and will report back after I try them out, on my LP.


----------



## atomicbob

Wes S said:


> Does anyone know, if I can use the Sys in reverse and still use the volume to attenuate my dac signal?  I have my mimby, hooked up to the output, and then my LP amp and Lyr 3 amp, connected to each input.  I have the volume on the Sys all the way up, and can switch between amps, with the push of a botton, however, with my Liquid Platinum amp, I need more control on the volume to get past the channel imbalance, and was hoping I could just turn the SYS volume down to about 3 o clock, with it hooked up in reverse?  Will this work and can I hurt anything doing this?


It has become popular to reverse a 2-input passive attenuator to switch between two outputs. While not exactly recommended, as long as the potentiometer is set to maximum and left at that position the source will only see the additional load of the pot, which is usually between 10K to 100K. The Sys uses a 10K pot.





In normal mode the potentiometer is used to lower output voltage via the divider formed and thus lower volume from the selected input source.




When reversed to provide output switching the potentiometer is capable of putting a low R load on the input source. Depending on the potentiometer value and whether linear or log taper lower than desirable R could begin much higher than just prior to minimum volume setting on the pot.



 
When fully Counter Clockwise (CCW) a short circuit through the potentiometer will be presented to the source, potentially damaging it.

Best practice is to use devices as they were intended.


----------



## Wes S

Thanks for that detailed response!  I really appreciate it.  I hooked up everything, back to normal.


----------



## tcellguy

I bought a Sys recently and am running the current configuration (using the Sys backwards):

Bifrost 2 > Loki > Sys > (Jotunheim SE + Lyr 3). It seems to work just fine to allow me to use the Loki for both amps. Is there any reason this setup should cause any problems like distortion etc? Would two Loki devices be preferred?


----------



## Deaj

Back a few months I needed to add a simple 1-in / 2-out A/B switch to my PC's headphone & near field monitor setup. A lot of the outboard gear is Schiit (2x EITR's, Modi Multibit, Modi 3, Loki Mini, Magni 3, Saga, and Lyr 3) and, since there are a lot of Magni-size chassis' in this rig I was considering a Schiit Sys for this application. The Sys, though, was a good bit more money than it would have cost me for the parts and enclosure to build a custom switch. About that time someone here on Head-Fi posted a used Schiit Sys with some scratches on the top and bottom of the chassis for $25 shipped - definitely cheaper than parts and shipping for a custom switch build. I purchased it and it arrived as described - front panel looked new, scratches only on the top and bottom. I opened it up, removed the volume pot, replaced it with hard-wired jumpers, and put a small, flat piece of brushed aluminum on the inside of the chassis cover to close the hole where the volume knob had been. Works as intended and looks right at home with the rest of the components. 

Here's a pic showing the modified Sys on the bottom of the components stacked on the right:


----------



## supersonic395

Is it possible to use the SYS as purely a switcher without using the volume control function at all? Essentially the output would go to one external poweramp - this way I can use the same loud speakers for both music and in a surround sound home cinema system. It would work as follows:

input 1 would be a Yggy >>> Saga/Lyr Preamp (for volume control) >> SYS (input 1) >>> SYS (output) to External Power amp to loud speakers.

Then, input 2 would be from the Left and Right Pre-Outs of a Denon AVR (with it's own volume control) >>> SYS (input 2) >>>> Same external power am to loud speakers.

Would this work? It would easily allow me to integrate separate music & films with one power amp.


----------



## Alcophone

supersonic395 said:


> Is it possible to use the SYS as purely a switcher without using the volume control function at all? Essentially the output would go to one external poweramp - this way I can use the same loud speakers for both music and in a surround sound home cinema system. It would work as follows:
> 
> input 1 would be a Yggy >>> Saga/Lyr Preamp (for volume control) >> SYS (input 1) >>> SYS (output) to External Power amp to loud speakers.
> 
> ...


Yeah! Just set the SYS volume control to max. When you do that you can even use it in reverse, i.e. as an output switch (one input, two outputs).


----------



## supersonic395

Alcophone said:


> Yeah! Just set the SYS volume control to max. When you do that you can even use it in reverse, i.e. as an output switch (one input, two outputs).



Oki cool, I have no plans to use it in reverse, so just the two inputs, one output switching.

So with my planned set up, there's no risk of the speakers exploding right? 😅


----------



## Alcophone

supersonic395 said:


> Oki cool, I have no plans to use it in reverse, so just the two inputs, one output switching.
> 
> So with my planned set up, there's no risk of the speakers exploding right? 😅


Yes. If both sources are set to a volume that works without a SYS in between them and the amp, introducing the SYS shouldn't make a difference when the SYS is at max volume. It can only attenuate, not amplify/add gain.

No guarantees about pops when you switch between sources, but you can verify that scenario safely by lowering the SYS volume initially.


----------

